# Chandler's Blog...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=300015427


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's blog on his injury, Thanksgiving, and his family


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hes a likeable guy and I dont know of any reason he would be hated on as he has been in the recent past


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's Blog:Tough One to Swallow


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's blog:Two Days 'Til Christmas


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's blog:Happy New Year


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's Blog:We've Got a Good Team Here


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's blog:Streaking


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's blog:The Other Side of a Trade

Interesting stuff in this one. Even though players know it's a business, Tyson talks more about the personal side of trades in this particular blog.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's Blog:We're Focused, Man


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's Blog:CP 4 MVP


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's Blog:It's Playoff Time. Let's Go.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

> Our pep rally went really well last night. It was packed. I like the fact that we had a pep rally, because that really gets the city involved, gets the city behind us.


I can tell Tyson and Bonzi was enjoying the pep rally last night. While they were waiting on the side to be introduced, Tyson was laughing and trying to dance. Because he's so tall you couldn't miss him. 

On another note, I'm really nervous about the game tomorrow and I hope the Hornets are as focused as they say there are. The world is doubting us, it's time to prove them wrong.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's Blog:In A Good Place


----------



## O.J Hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep its time for the Hornets to step out the shadows we have turned a few heads already so lets turn the rest.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's Blog:My Coach of the Year


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's Blog:Confidence, Focus and Birthdays


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson's Blog:Banged Up, But Feeling Good


----------

